# Suche Battlegegner



## ink (22. Juni 2008)

Moin

Eine neue Idee kurz an den Menschen bringen:
Und zwar die Möglichkeit einzelne User "battlen" zu können.
Plattform und Thema ist egal (Foto vs Foto, 3D vs 3D oder Illus gegen Illus), das macht
ihr untereinander aus.

Bei Interesse hier das Thema (wenn der Gegner feststeht), die Plattform und Zeit posten
und los gehts.

Hiermit gebe ich schonmal Interesse kund, also wer gegen mich im 
2D Bereich (Vektor oder Vexel) battlen will bitte melden.

mfg


----------

